# Hair disaster



## lucymurt (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi all, 
I am wondering if any one can help me. I recently went to a salon in Dubai and they hair wrecked my hair. We're talking turning my blonde hair into the worst yellow you've ever seen. I now have to wear a wig. I would love some recommendations from people who may have a similar disaster. I need it fixed ASAP. 
Cheers 
Lucy


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe wear a hijab? More comfortable + blend in... easily


----------



## lucymurt (Feb 6, 2012)

ArabianNights said:


> Maybe wear a hijab? More comfortable + blend in... easily


Ha Ha, Not really an option in my line of work.. Please be nice. This is heart breaking.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I always hear these stories unfortunately, but I dont understand why do you ladies walk out of the salon if they do that to you? Did it turn yellow after you got home? I am not trying to be rude please dont take it that way but I am trying to understand cause if I didnt like my hair I wouldnt get out of the chair until I did. 

Anyway, do you think you could try at home dye just to cover it temporarily? I'm a blonde but natural so I dont bleach it. I've dyed my hair in the past though and had to strip the dye out so I ended up with brassy horrid yellow, but just temporarily cause that was the first step. If you get a darker colour blonde, not "ash" or "golden" though, it might work. Even a brown would cover it. You would also need a really deep conditioner and depending in your hair texture an oil treatment might help as well.


----------



## lucymurt (Feb 6, 2012)

EmilieTS said:


> I always hear these stories unfortunately, but I dont understand why do you ladies walk out of the salon if they do that to you? Did it turn yellow after you got home? I am not trying to be rude please dont take it that way but I am trying to understand cause if I didnt like my hair I wouldnt get out of the chair until I did.
> 
> Anyway, do you think you could try at home dye just to cover it temporarily? I'm a blonde but natural so I dont bleach it. I've dyed my hair in the past though and had to strip the dye out so I ended up with brassy horrid yellow, but just temporarily cause that was the first step. If you get a darker colour blonde, not "ash" or "golden" though, it might work. Even a brown would cover it. You would also need a really deep conditioner and depending in your hair texture an oil treatment might help as well.


Well, I wasn't happy but I new if I didn't leave they would do something even worse. It was yellow when they had so called finished. They knew I wasn't happy, actually I was extremely rude to them and demanding they fix it.
I am in need of a professional that's for sure.
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

ahhh I see.... I feel so bad for you, I hope you can get it fixed!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

lucymurt said:


> Hi all,
> I am wondering if any one can help me. I recently went to a salon in Dubai and they hair wrecked my hair. We're talking turning my blonde hair into the worst yellow you've ever seen. I now have to wear a wig. I would love some recommendations from people who may have a similar disaster. I need it fixed ASAP.
> Cheers
> Lucy


i'm so sorry for what happened to your hair. i know what's like to have criminal thoughts about your hairdresser...

i went through something similar about two years ago, and then i read here a thread about hairdressers and went to see one gent called najib in the grand habthoor hotel in the marina. he's been my hairdresser for more than one year now, and i'm very pleased with what my hair looks like and feels like. 

he can think and has imagination - two abilities i'd say any hairdresser should have, and has never tried anything until he explained what he wanted to do and i agreed. 

i've just had highlights done there (half head, 300 dhs), the way i wanted them, not mustard yellow, not corn yellow, not bleached yellow. i have long blondish hair, and i wanted to stay that way while having the roots retouched and highlights done.

the only catch is that you'll have to pay some 20 dhs for valet parking if the space in front of the hotel is all taken (which is usually the rule...). now, what i usually do is walk into one of the bars or pubs in the hotel and beg one of the bartenders to stamp my parking paper, and they have never refused. heck, after spending 300 dhs you would say i'm stingy to want to save on the parking. you'd be right. i'm stingy.

good luck and don't be sad. hair grows (slowly but it does  )


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

I hear salon ink is a great salon - I am a hair stylist and it sounds like you need a violet toner to counteract the yellow .. ( i cant see how bad tour hair is but this is my blind guess ) Something like l'oreal professional 9.02 for a few minutes . Or it could need breaking up with lowlights but still a toner also .
If you decide to do it brown yourself - brown+yellow = green .. 
The yellow can be easily fixed so don't worry - get booked in somewhere good and all will be well . Let me know how it goes


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

P.s that's very bad practice to let you leave with yellow hair -- ** wtf **


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Salon Ink is fantastic. I'm an "assisted" blonde - natural when younger but has faded to mousy brown over the years. Last year I decided to try brunette, loved the colour but with light roots the maintenance was just too much. After a couple of fairly disastrous home root touch-ups I went to a different hairdresser to start the process of going back to blonde (my usual stylist at Salon Ink was busy and I was desperate) and came out with tiger-stripey orange and dark brown hair which I hated - but there wasn't much more that could be done that day without risking my hair falling out. I went back to Salon Ink about a week later and over the course of several visits they have got me back to my previous blonde - a light ashy shade which is in no way yellow! Their number is 04 334 4002, I see Marina but their standards are pretty high so am sure any of the stylists would be able to help.


----------

